# My Holden Cruze CDX Diesel



## HoldenCruzeDieselTurbo (Aug 26, 2013)

To start off, I have to say that I am in love with my March 2011 Holden Cruze CDX turbo diesel. I picked it up about 6 months ago now from a Holden factory worker who had kept the car in mint condition, I was able to get it at a very decent price and it had only done less than 40,000kms. I just could not resist.















Since buying it I have done a few upgrades to my Cruze which I will list below.
Windows - have been tinted one of the legal darkest shades here in Aus.

Tires - 245/35/R19 Pirelli Cinturato P1's.

Wheels - 19 inch matte black OX rims, I forgot which exact model.

Exhaust - Chrome dual tip.

Lowering - I have also lowered my Cruze but I can and would like to go lower, but not just yet. I am still on my probationary license so I dont want to draw too much attention to myself because the police around here seem to like pulling over everyone who has a lowered car and then slap them with a defect haha.

Future - I want to get a rear diffuser because they look so nice along with the dual tip exhaust and I would like to get a decent diesel tune for my engine.

So yeah thats about it, I just wanted to drop in and show the people on this forum what I have done with my Cruze


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good looking car and welcome!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats! Nice job with it so far by the way. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good so far. Kinda hard to see from far away and behind that wall though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Car looks nice, I too have a CDX that I bought new 18 months ago and I have not had a single problem so far. Tinted windows make a big difference in summer.
Where do you live?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice car! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice car. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------

